# Value of arrowheads



## Emmersom Biggens

I got these 2 arrowhead displays in a trade, and I am not into them and know very little about them. Can somebody please tell me what they are worth, if anything. I plan on putting them on the swap and sell in the future and do not know what is a fair price. Thanks, Jamey


----------



## stev

I may be interested in them if you come up with a price.Nice collection.


----------



## Nicodemus

That long black lancelate point in the bottom row, second pic looks interestin`.


----------



## Handgunner

If they were part of my collection, money couldn't buy them.


----------



## Nugefan

Handgunner said:


> If they were part of my collection, money couldn't buy them.




you beat me to it ......

donate it to a museum  .......

you can't buy history in my book , but some folks have deep pockets ....


----------



## Nugefan

come to think of it you can send em to me , I'll take good care of em for ya .....


----------



## dutchman

Nugefan said:


> come to think of it you can send em to me , I'll take good care of em for ya .....



So, you're a museum now or what?


----------



## Handgunner

dutchman said:
			
		

> So, you're a museum now or what?




I think more of an "or what"?


----------



## Trizey

Nice collection!  That would be priceless to me.


----------



## Emmersom Biggens

I think if I had I had actually field collected these myself I would be more attached,but since I didn't  they are just collecting dust. Thanks for your input guys.


----------



## Nugefan

Handgunner said:


> I think more of an "or what"?





and I ain't even met you yet .....

you been listenin' to too many tales .....

Dutch ....


----------



## fish hawk

the big axe in the middle is worth 100+


----------



## Emmersom Biggens

Looks like a bunch of rocks to me, but I'm no artifact hunter.


----------



## nickel back

go to ebay..... will give you an idea of the $$ amount


----------



## Al33

Very nice collection Jamey! I sure can't help you with pricing it but I would wait until I could take them to an artifacts show and just look at what is there and what the collectors are asking for their own displays. You may get some offers.

I would love to have them to display in my own home so when you do get an idea of the price please let me know.


----------



## Emmersom Biggens

Ok I will


----------



## Emmersom Biggens

The arrowheads are posted in swap and sell


----------



## jboro1027

I go with my grandfather hunting arrowheads near his house in Alabama. You have to get there by boat. There was a creek indian camp where we go and we always find arrowheads and I find al kinds of pottery shards. He has some huge displays in his den and I have a huge case full and his are willed to me.


----------



## R.J.

I would love to have them? Price dont know i hahe about that many myself, and just love to look at them and just day dream about them. Let me know what you might want for them. ??? 
R.j. 229-310-1696


----------



## germag

R.J. said:


> I would love to have them? Price dont know i hahe about that many myself, and just love to look at them and just day dream about them. Let me know what you might want for them. ???
> R.j. 229-310-1696



I'd think that in the 2 years since this thread was posted, he's probably already sold them......


----------



## Swede

germag said:


> I'd think that in the 2 years since this thread was posted, he's probably already sold them......



Nawwww


----------

